# Photoshop tips?



## Rika (Aug 24, 2008)

I do SOME photoshop work, but not much and I really want to get into it. Is there any hints or tips you can give me on doing lineart, shading, effects tinting, or anything else? Mainly what's listed, but if you can tink of other things too that's great!


my gallery is 

www.furaffinity.net/user/rika/

I have 2 recent digital things up front. ^^


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Well from what I see it looks like you know how photoshop works. What I would work on is color theory, light/shade, that sort of thing. Photoshop will not do these things for you 

You are already a skilled artist - keep it up!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2008)

aske meh something specific, iv tutored people personally in photshop for about 3 years.
Not to say there are techniques and methods i dont know, im not conceded.
But i feel better if you specific question would be asked...
anywho you looks like your on the right track


----------



## jimp88 (Aug 29, 2008)

Work big..Enlarging a piece in photoshop will destroy the quality. I usualy work at 300 dpi with no dimension smaller than 1500 px. When drawing lines (I use a mouse, so this is for mouse users) I keep the pic at 200+% for smoothness (Ive learned this recently.) Drawing at 100% will cause pixelation and roughness. Make good use of layers but dont use too many as it can get confusing. I usualy use 1 layer for the main subject then a separate layer for middle and backround objects and another layer for a background color to set the mood of the piece.
This is just the tip of the proverbial iceberg when it comes to Photoshop but these tings work for me. Experiment and see what you come up with!:grin:


----------



## Stormslegacy (Sep 2, 2008)

I recommend the 10 dollar help books at Barnes and Noble, the whole section is 10 and under and you can find your exact version.  They look like this:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Ph.../Robert-Shufflebotham/e/9780760758267/?itm=23
I found them to be the most helpful resource to learn photoshop, along with my local library.


----------



## lady-narr (Sep 2, 2008)

To be quick, I made a photoshop tutorial ages ago. Since I'm a mouse user, it talks a LOT about using the pen tool, but possibly you can still dig out some useful information ))
Part one (lineart + pen tool basics): http://naraija.deviantart.com/art/Photoshop-Tutorial-P1-51582869
Part two (shading basics, I still used the dodge tool back then): http://naraija.deviantart.com/art/Coloring-THE-BASICS-54776326

One of my friends also did a tutorial, which I personally find extremely useful: http://ilyana88.deviantart.com/gallery/#Tutorials (that's the gallery, the tutorial consists of three parts).

And if you have any questions, feel free to ask here or send me a note ))


----------



## Aurali (Sep 2, 2008)

lineart.. more illustrators area. if you MUST in photoshop however. use hard brushes (pixelated).. soft ones are very hard to work with.. if you finally get what you like. copy that layer. hide it, and soften it til it looks better..
Shading. Do you know how to shade irl? take a black brush and a white brush, turn the opacity down and spot til it's to your liking (takes practice)
effects.. tinting? Tinting is an option in the modify menu.. but I'm not sure what you are looking for in terms of tinting there.

and for a realistic look to a flat image. there is a modifier called noise... edit each color with it til it looks SLIGHTLY grainy.. it does help with realism..

and layers. layers are your friend.. love your layers and they will love you back.


----------

